# CPC, CPhT, BBA-Eager to share my talents with a new company



## Mayzoo (Jul 9, 2019)

*Deann May, CPC, CPhT, BBA*
Wills Point, TX 75169
mayzoos2227@gmail.com, 214-549-9138

*Summary*:

I have 23 years of healthcare experience.  I am taking online courses to attain my Certified Risk Adjustment Coder (CRC) and Certified Evaluation and Management Coder (CEMC). I would love to offer my talents, current and future, to your company through a remote position. I am incredibly organized and detail oriented with a keen ability to handle multiple tasks at a time.  I work well under time constraints and pressure.

*Education:*

AAPC Certified *CPC # *01574712
*CRC & CEMC*-currently enrolled in these courses
*HIPAA* Certified (Exp 3-11-2021)
Certified Pharmacy Technician (*CPhT*)
Almeda University--*BBA* (GPA 3.98)
North Central Texas College—*AS*
Compliant Coding lifetime CEUs Subscription
Compliant Coding lifetime Education package

*Skills:

Coding/Billing:*

Coded w/ICD-10-CM (& ICD-9), CPT, and HCPCS level II codes.  Assist the Director of HIM with claim audits, reviewing and recommending coding changes on client hospital outpatient claims.
Use software to develop standardized reports, meet with clients, respond to coding questions, and provide support for the other members of the revenue cycle consulting team.
Completed AAPC’s CPC certification course, passed exam, and Practicode classes.
Completed CCO’s CPT coding blitz and EMU Outpatient & Inpatient E/M Coding Curriculum
Familiar with Epic, Cerner, Meditech, Medhost, Centriq, NextGen, Powerchart, McKesson One Content, & Healthland EHR systems.  Familiar with AnyConnect, FortiClient, Pulse, VMware, Citrix access systems.
*Accounting:*

Accounts receivable/payable, payroll, 941’s, TWCC, Franchise, sales, & corporate taxes, and inventory.
Familiar with QuickBooks for estimates and invoicing.
*Customer Relations:*

Managed customer satisfaction resulting in a business growth at every job.
Employee of the year award at University of North Texas
Familiar with enough Spanish to get by in many situations.
*Business: *

Microsoft Office, MS Outlook, GoTo Meeting, Hip Chat, Slack Chat, Office Suite, Open Office.
Managed credit card contracts, inventory, employee training, personnel conflicts, hiring/firing, and advertising.
Maintained customer scheduling and Project Manager scheduling
Ensured federal and state compliance, and licensees.
Completed all paperwork to open & close three pharmacies from ground up, including re-zoning.
*Work History:*

August 2018-June 2019                     PARA Healthcare Financial Services (*Claim Review Specialist*)
June 2012-Present                             Starburst Fireworks June (*Owner*)
October 1996-April 2008                   Urban Pharmacy/Jackrabbit Pharmacy (*Manager, COO, Technician*)
January 1999-May 2004                    May's Medical Billing (*Owner*)


----------

